# yellowed windows



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello to All
I have a a USA trains engineering car that was badly weathered (faded) by the elements. I popped out the windows before spraying the car itself. The plastic windows are very yellowed how can I clean these up before putting them back in? Thanks.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The headlights on my truck are plastic and get sun clouded, a little polish and they are clear again... Try a plastic polish and look for one with UV protection, not sure that's included, but I'd look. 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if it works on glasses....


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The windows in the USA cars are made out of Clear Styrene and they are not UV stable. Once they yellow internally, they cannot be brought back to clear no matter how much you polish them. Either replace them with new molded windows from the manufacture if they are available or cut your own windows from 1/16" thick clear acrylic that is UV stable. If that is too thick, you can get thin polycarbonate (LEXAN) for the windows. Polycarbonate is not as UV stable as acrylic but it will last much longer than styrene. This problem is also why the windows in PIKO and POLA buildings turn yellow when left outside. Automotive headlights are almost all made from polycarbonate plastic now and then hard coated to protect the surface from scratches and discoloration. Unfortunately, that hard coat tends to flake off after a few years and the plastic will then tend to yellow and fog up from not only UV damage but also by the absorbing of airborne pollutants. 

Russ


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think Russ is correct that the yellow is permanent. I tried plastic cleaner for jeep\boat windows then got a bit more aggressive with an auto rubbing compound a trick I learned in the auto business to bring back old plastic headlites. I did get a bit of the yellow off but not all of it. I was thinking about putting holes, breaks and cracks in a few of the panels like kids had been throwing rocks at the car. In my RR world it is good enough. 
Todd


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My die cast cars I put out yellow up also. Would it help to shoot them with clear Krylon before putting them out for the first time?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Get some Novus Part 1&2 its for cleaning acrylic motorcycle windshields. Usually in auto or motorcycle parts books. I use the cleaner/polish #1 for cleaning up engines and everything it takes motorcycle windshields and makes them clear like new. It's a two part system! Got onto this several years ago I believe in "81" been using it every since!! Great stuff Regal


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 07 Feb 2010 08:46 AM 
My die cast cars I put out yellow up also. Would it help to shoot them with clear Krylon before putting them out for the first time? 
The die cast car windows are also styrene and the yellow is internal. If the UV light goes through the Krylon Clear, the plastic will still yellow. A good UV filtering wax applied to the clear windows will slow the yellowing down some but will not eliminate it.
Russ


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

You can buy UV Resistant Krylon Acrylic. I don't know how effective it is. My color decals still fade.
Ralph


----------

